# Wood pellets with zeolites?



## Blue eyes (Jan 20, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with this? 
A new store opened closer to us that carries bales of hay and also a different brand of wood pellets (horse bedding) than I usually get. It has the same appearance as the standard pellets. 
I was wondering if anyone else has info on these "zeolites."

[I see it claims to be safe for rabbits, but we all know that doesn't necessarily mean it is so.]


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 20, 2015)

The wood pellets we use are the horse bedding pellets from tractor supply. Not the same brand but the same use? We haven't had an issue with them


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 20, 2015)

Sounds a lot safer for massive animals that don't have noses within 6" of the litter when they pee.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeolite
Sounds.... scientific and complicated lol


----------



## majorv (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds like a mineral similar to bentonite. They both have an absorbant quality. Bentonite is also used in cat litter (like zeolite) as well as on baseball fields to help absorb wetness and keep the field dry. Would I use it in a rabbit's litter pan? If the rabbit has access to it, probably not. Okay for horses but I'd stick with the plain wood pellets without additives.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone. 
I did not want to even try it until checking it out. I was hoping someone might have had more experience with it.

I'll avoid it unless I find out it is absolutely safe for rabbits. 

Too bad since the pellets I currently buy are about 30 minutes further drive than this place (which is already 40 minutes away). :boohoo:


----------



## JBun (Jan 21, 2015)

I have actually used that same pellet in the past, maybe 3 years ago, and it never seemed to cause any issues with my rabbits. They did have direct access to it in their litter boxes. I would imagine it would have to be relatively safe as horses would also be snuffling around on the ground for their hay with their noses right in the litter, and in case they decided to eat it(which we know can happen with rabbits as well) I wouldn't think it would be harmful. But I can't say definitively that it is safe as I haven't really done any research into it. Back then I assumed it would be safe because it said it was(before I knew better). I just use plain pine pellets now.


----------

